# My Essential Halloween Viewing Part One



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently started a thread about what movies, specials, TV shows you just have to watch around or on Halloween, when I was doing my list I decided to write a little about each one of the one’s I chose. I hope you guys enjoy reading them and that it brings about memories of some of your favorites as well. If you have any comments or memories you’d like to share please post them as I’d love to read them. Enjoy

It’s The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown - This one should really go without saying but I’ll say it anyway, just an absolute classic. I try to always catch it on TV instead of just watching the DVD if possible, it just feels different to me when I get to see it “live” on TV.

Garfield’s Halloween Adventure - Kind of a second banana to the Peanuts special but it has always been a favorite of mine. Seems like they don’t show it on TV any more which is really a shame, a lot of kids are missing out on a real Halloween treat. Some really fun songs in this one. The old man Garfield and Odie run in to use to really creep me out, so much so that at one time I thought he was haunting my kindergarten bathroom. 

The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow segment from The Adventures of Ichabod And Mr. Toad - Seeing this on Disney’s Halloween Treat is where my love for all things Sleepy Hollow started. Too bad Disney doesn’t show that special anymore and I doubt we will ever see this on DVD but I hope I’m wrong. At least we can watch and enjoy The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow on DVD. On a side note I’d give my right arm for Disney to show The Halloween Hall Of Fame special from the 70’s. I haven’t seen it since sometime in the late 80’s but I love it. I had it on tape at one time but have since lost it. 

King Of The Hill - Hilloween episode - This is something a bit newer but just as important for me. Probably tied for my favorite Halloween TV episode of all time. Not only a special about Halloween but about loving Halloween. I also love the nod to the Peanuts special in this one. 

Simpsons - Tree House Of Horror episode - There have been a lot of these, some really great and some just so-so but none top the very first one in my mind. I have very found memories of watching this for the first time in the fall of 1990. By far the creepiest of all their specials, I can distinctly remember being freaked out by “Bad Dream House” and “The Raven”.

Are You Afraid Of The Dark? - Tale Of The Twisted Claw episode - This is another good one from 1990, not really a Halloween special per say but it does take place on Halloween and it aired on Halloween night, watching this on Halloween night is a favorite Halloween memory of mine. I’m glad to see that Nicktoons started showing Are You Afraid Of The Dark again around Halloween, to compete with Cartoon Network and their Goosebumps revival no doubt. 

Adventures Of Pete And Pete - Halloweenie episode - This is the other TV special tied at the top of my list for my all time favorite. Not only does this episode perfectly capture the atmosphere of Halloween it also perfectly portrays the struggle of become a teen and getting a little too old to Trick or Treat and still loving Halloween. Like the King Of The Hill episode, it’s not just about Halloween but also about loving Halloween, something a lot of other special don‘t really address. Too bad Nick doesn’t have live action shows as good as this or Are You Afraid Of The Dark? . 

Spongebob Squarepants - Scaredy Pants episode - This is the best new Halloween special I have seen in a long time, maybe it’s because I love Spongebob or maybe it’s because the episode had The Ghastly Ones as a special guest but whatever it is, this episode has become a Halloween must for me.

Well, That's it for part one folks. I'll save the movies for part two. Until then... Keep On Spookin' - Mr. Scratch


----------



## Seventyfive (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice list. I've always enjoyed the treehouse of horror episodes.It's a great pumpkin is a Halloween classic. I remember when I was a kid I used to take a blank vhs and record any Halloween themed tv episodes. I always liked the home improvements ones, they really seemed to go out of their way.I should still have them lying around somewhere, gotta look for them maybe I'll have more to share.


----------

